# Is Roxul Safe and Sound Worth the price?!



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I can't give a real comparison because in the past I used regular insulation (R13) in my last basement finishing and found it of little good. I used Ruxol in my current basement and except for the bass sound, you don't hear anything upstairs unless it is nearly turned all the way up.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Spaz, I'm not familiar with where and why you want to use it. Looking for insulation performance or sound reduction??

Bud


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... For many reasons, I'm a rock wool believer, sound included,.....

Sprayed close-cell is too expensive at times, but an alternative, if money is no object,....


----------



## spaz (Mar 7, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> Hi Spaz, I'm not familiar with where and why you want to use it. Looking for insulation performance or sound reduction??
> 
> Bud


Hey Bud,
Basically in a nut shell I'm building a 14x30 music room. I'll have several drumsets and my band practices here. I'm looking to get some sound reduction and keep some heat in the basement room since I don't have any vents down there also during the winter.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

In a basement sound issues are usually "up" while insulation is to the sides. Air seal the rim extremely well as a lot of cold air finds a way through. 

If you are using drywall on the ceilings the resilient channels can help decouple the sound from the floor joists. Roxul is very dense and can absorb some of the energy as well.

Eliminating sound transmission often involves finding the easy paths where most noise travels. Forced hot air heating ducts can bypass the best sound deadening efforts.

Bud


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I didn't continue following your other posts so I don't know what you're doing on the ceiling and such. But I'd say back of napkin calc mineral wool batts would be worth the $$. The density of objects the waves go through is one way to alter them. I have used fiberglass batts as a cheap alternative in the past and will always now spend the money for mineral wool. I'm wiser now.

You sure are going to be sweating a lot in there and the humidity, man. Especially if you jump a lot a'la David Lee Roth style.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Value is something only the buyer can decide. I have a music room with a drum set, piano and several guitars and I leave the door open so no insulation would be worth it to me since I don't have a concern about the noise level.


----------



## spaz (Mar 7, 2019)

stick\shift said:


> Value is something only the buyer can decide. I have a music room with a drum set, piano and several guitars and I leave the door open so no insulation would be worth it to me since I don't have a concern about the noise level.




I have a 3yr old and a baby on the way to be born mid May. 
So I would like to keep practicing and playing and try not to drive my family nuts. So there is a concern for noise level for me unfortunately.
Back in the day before the dad life, no concerns lol I miss those days


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

It's good stuff, but not a magic bullet you can just slap in and stop all noise.

To do it right, like they do in the home theater world, it takes a bit of work. Multiple layers of drywall, decoupled from the structure. The ultimate solution would be to build "a room within a room" to stop all sound vibration from escaping. 

I have saved a few articles that are very informative

https://www.soundproofingcompany.com/soundproof-a-ceiling-level-1-solution
https://www.soundproofingcompany.com/soundproofing-walls


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I remember back in the 60's, our high school band practice rooms were almost sound proof. All the walls were at different angles so the sound had no place to reverberate and it died instantly. It was a weird feeling, but effective. I agree, decoupling the walls and ceiling are about the only way to achieve sound reduction to a great degree. Roxul is an excellent insulation and sound reduction product, giving R15 in the same space that fiberglas only gives R13.


----------

